# Best "wet looking" outdoor concrete seal?



## allen13331

I have a customer that has about 2000 square feet of aggregate concrete (for auto parking). Concrete is 10 years old and has been pressure washed clean. I normally don't do concrete but he is asking for my help. He wants a "wet looking" high gloss sealer that will last for a while and does not need to be reapplied every year or so. He lives in the Portland Oregon area. What is the best product to use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bender

Rain Guard


----------



## RH

Hi Allen,
I'm located in Corvallis so similar conditions for me. In the past I've used _Tamms Luster Seal 300 _from Willamette Greystone. It's fairly shiny but not the shiniest that's available. It's a solvent based cement sealer that gives my aggregate sidewalk a wet look when it's dried.

I wish I could get a year out of it. If I could I'd be pretty happy. But I've found that as soon as the rains kick in it starts to break down. I do it for maintenance reasons but I would likely not do it for a customer without explaining what to expect. I don't think most would be satisfied after a few months of rain. I do get better results using it on vertical surfaces like our brick chimney than horizontal ones like sidewalks.

They do make a water based version but I've not used it. Kinda' doubt it would work any better. I'd check around and see what else is out there. Perhaps there is something better but I suspect most, if not all, of these types of products will be adversely affected by our long wet spells.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Dan


----------



## RH

Have not used the _Rain Guard_ Bender listed. Sounds like it would be a much better option to try than the _Luster Seal_.


----------



## Bender

Don't forget to measure him for crutches.


----------



## RH

I use H&C WB clear sealant. Never had any issues in the two years I've been applying it to exposed aggregate concrete. Just went back to one I did last year to do their deck and the aggregate is still clean and slick with no failure of the coating. 

I know solvent base is probably better but WB hasn't failed me and is so much easier. I've yet to use another product so I have nothing to compare it too. Spraying this stuff and backrolling it is super easy and IMHO the market will stand for a little more profit margin. 

Now the big question is..... How are you planning to address the cracks?


----------



## allen13331

*No cracks*



Gibberish45 said:


> I use H&C WB clear sealant. Never had any issues in the two years I've been applying it to exposed aggregate concrete. Just went back to one I did last year to do their deck and the aggregate is still clean and slick with no failure of the coating.
> 
> I know solvent base is probably better but WB hasn't failed me and is so much easier. I've yet to use another product so I have nothing to compare it too. Spraying this stuff and backrolling it is super easy and IMHO the market will stand for a little more profit margin.
> 
> Now the big question is..... How are you planning to address the cracks?


There are no cracks to address. The concrete aggregate is divided by paterns of pavers so no chunk is bigger than 10x10 even though it is 2000 ft +. and is 20+ years old.


----------



## PressurePros

High gloss on a parking area in rainy Portland? He may want to rethink that. Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## 6126

allen13331 said:


> I have a customer that has about 2000 square feet of aggregate concrete (for auto parking). Concrete is 10 years old and has been pressure washed clean. I normally don't do concrete but he is asking for my help. He wants a "wet looking" high gloss sealer that will last for a while and does not need to be reapplied every year or so. He lives in the Portland Oregon area. What is the best product to use?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I like H&C. For the shiny finish its actually not that slick when wet either. Not much up here is going to hold up more than a couple years without needing a maintenance coat. If your in the Portland area. make a trip up I-5 into Cowlitz County Washington so you can get the good stuff  http://www.painttalk.com/f2/h-c-concrete-stains-20642/


----------



## allen13331

*Made the trip*



Woodland said:


> I like H&C. For the shiny finish its actually not that slick when wet either. Not much up here is going to hold up more than a couple years without needing a maintenance coat. If your in the Portland area. make a trip up I-5 into Cowlitz County Washington so you can get the good stuff  http://www.painttalk.com/f2/h-c-concrete-stains-20642/


I made the trip to Washington and got the "good stuff". I tried the H&C WL on another job and it looks Ok, after two coats but the "good stuff" darkened the concrete and penitrated much better and has a higher gloss. A respirator is a must for the "good stuff" but not so much with the H&C. W&C has a good position in the DIY sector.


----------



## RH

Seriously though, do caution them about it being slick when wet. That stuff can be pretty treacherous on aggregate.


----------



## RH

I have not found the water borne H&C to be as slick as some are saying here. Walked on the same one I was talking about earlier just this morning in normal tennis shoes and felt nothing abnormal. I even tried to slide my feet around with this thread in mind and it wasn't noticeably slick or anything. 

The driveway looks just as clean as the day they finished PWing. However my crack filler has cracked again in the past year. Does anyone else do exposed aggregate concrete crack filling/ sealing? What do you guys use?

I bought a 7'' DeWalt grinder so I can offer the cadillac solution next time one of these comes up though the damn thing scares me!


----------

